# Routan; Recommend? or Not Recommended?



## vwist (Sep 6, 2010)

Have always had a Eurovan, thinking of upgrading to a newer van. You Routan owners out there, would you recommend to buy one?


----------



## garykohl2 (Dec 18, 2010)

We have a 2010 and I love it. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## napman41 (Aug 26, 2004)

We just traded in our '03 eurovan weekender which was purchased new. Unfortunately there is nothing in the new car market place that is as versatile, practical and "eurovanish" as the eurovan, except for maybe the Mercedes Sprinter, which will run you 50k nicely equipped. Faced with that reality and the hope that VW will bring the T5 to this country in '12-13 we opted for a leftover '10 routan. It's a nice vehicle though in my humble opinion it's just okay, if VWoA wasn't offering $10,500 off of msrp plus nearly $16,000 for our eurovan, we would have kept the euro for another year and waited to see what VW has planned for the future.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Never had an Eurovan, but we do like our Routan.


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

2010 SE wnav and RSE.

Love it!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

I can't really speak for the Eurovan, but given the current choices, I prefered the Routan (especially with the deal I got on the 2010 leftover.)


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't think there is any other van out there that can match the VW deals on the 2010 models. I would recommend a 2010, as long as you can get one for the blow out deals they are offering. I also suggest trying to find a Premium model. You may as well get the biggest bang for your buck. Get 10k off sticker, and negotiate for front window tint and a rack at cost, if you need one. Your in the drivers seat on this purchase like no other.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention that a local dealer here had a 2010 s model for 19900.


----------



## sunball (Dec 24, 2010)

We have a 2010 SEL+navi+RSE. Everyone in the family love it. It was a great deal we got from last December. Recommend!


----------



## stbaz (Feb 14, 2000)

i got a 2010 SE RSE for a great price - the extras were not appealing to me but will help with resale value. plus, the deals are great for the 2010s right now. compared to the odysseys and siennas, this car is a good bargain.

be on the lookout for vehicles whose warranties have already been activated. an unscrupulous dealership in the boston area tried to sell me an s for $22,900 as a "new" car that had actually been registered by VWoA as "sold" 3 weeks prior. i guess they had the car too long and it was officially sold to them...once sold, the warranty initiates automatically. they didn't mention that detail to me


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

Previous to my Routan, we owned 2 Tregs back to back as familly vehicles, but our family outgrew them with 3 kids. Thought I would hate the van, but it's practicality and functionality outweighed my dislike for minivans. I've actually grown to "like" our Execline. With the dual RSE, Nav, power doors (which are a dream with kids) and all the other goodies, I can actually say it not only meets our needs but exceeds them. I would highly recommend it to families and those who need the space. What other vehicle can you load 3 kids into with full luggage requirements for a two week vacation, allow the kids to all watch their own movies or play Wii, and on top of that still get 25 mpg's (canadian) to boot. Not to mention when needed you can stack it with sheets of drywall, plywood or any other home reno needs! Who needs a pickup!


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

I am another former Eurovan owner who fought the switch as well. It goes without saying that the Routan is not a Eurovan, but that is not necessarily a bad thing. For all the great things that the Eurovan had going for it, it had several major issues as well. To my way of thinking the biggest problem the Eurovan had was the lack of mechanics who knew how to work on them. While my VW mechanic was able to repair anything and everything that went wrong with the vehicle, he was quick to point out that my Eurovan was generally the first one he had ever done a given repair on. We do extensive traveling and the thought of being stranded far from home became a greater concern as the vehicle got older.

We owned the Eurovan for 7 and a half years and put on nearly 80k miles. Very little, besides normal maintenance issues (such as brakes, exhaust, shocks, etc) was ever needed. We loved every minute we traveled in the Eurovan, including 4 trips from NW OH to Southern CA. The van did everything we asked of it, and more. 

If there had been a new 2010 Eurovan on the lot, we would have purchased it. That's how much we loved our Eurovan. Sadly, that was not an option. After a year of looking for a replacement, we settled on the Routan. We looked at other mini vans, crew cab pickups, and other SUVs. In the end, the Routan was the only suitable replacement.

We have now owned the Routan for 4 months and 2k miles and have been quite pleased with the vehicle and would recommend it to anyone looking to replace their Eurovan. Is it a perfect replacement? Absolutely not! It is, however a very pleasant, well equipped, van with an excellent ride and acceptable handling. (The Eurovan had better, more predictable handling!)

Yes, a T5 would have been my first choice, and I look forward to what VW will bring us when the contract with Chrysler runs out. But I have to say, that for the $24k price tag for the SE with SEL, that was a hard deal to beat.


----------



## familyvw (Feb 8, 2011)

*How does '09 Routan Compare*

I too am a current Eurovan owner needing to purchase a newer van. While there are a number of comments on the '10 and '11 models, I'm wondering how the '09 stacks up. I don't believe there were any changes between '09 and '10.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

familyvw said:


> I too am a current Eurovan owner needing to purchase a newer van. While there are a number of comments on the '10 and '11 models, I'm wondering how the '09 stacks up. I don't believe there were any changes between '09 and '10.


09 and 10 are basically the same.

09's came with the roof rack, and the 10's it only came on the SEL Premium. I'm sure there are other options that VW flip flopped around. But they are pretty much the same, S and SE's have the 3.8 Liter V6 and the SEL and SEL Premium came with the 4.0 Liter and tow prep. Depending on what model and gadgets your looking at you may be able to still get a left over 2010 for a few grand more than a used 2009. Defintiely shop the market and compare all the options.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

familyvw said:


> I too am a current Eurovan owner needing to purchase a newer van. While there are a number of comments on the '10 and '11 models, I'm wondering how the '09 stacks up. I don't believe there were any changes between '09 and '10.


 My 2009 Routan SEL 4.0 is doing pretty good. I bought it at the end of July 2010. It had 5,500 miles. Sale price was $22,900 plus fees taxes etc, total $24,500. Manufacturer's warranty transferred automatically and will probably go by 3 year period (not by 36,000 miles) because we don't drive it a lot. Right now it has just above 9,000 miles.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

MozartMan said:


> My 2009 Routan SEL 4.0 is doing pretty good. I bought it at the end of July 2010. It had 5,500 miles. Sale price was 22,900 plus fees taxes etc, total 24,500. Manufacturer's warranty transferred automatically and will probably go by 3 year period (not by 36,000 miles) because we don't drive it a lot. Right now it has just above 9,000 miles.


You guys keep depressing me with all the great deals. I thought I was doing well with 5,500 off sticker only to find out I didn't even scratch the surface of deals. And on top of that, I rack up the miles very quickly. We bought our van at the end of August and we just hit the 12,000 mile mark. We average about 25,000 miles a year. My warranty will only last about a year to year and a half.


----------



## Badge56 (May 27, 2009)

I have owned my 2009 Routan Highline for almost 2 years and have 38000km.... and love it... lots of room, smooth ride, confortable seats, no major problems.... GREAT van with lots of pep and fun to frive for a van..:laugh:


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

vwist said:


> Have always had a Eurovan, thinking of upgrading to a newer van. You Routan owners out there, would you recommend to buy one?


Not recommended.

Checkout: www.facebook.com/VWRoutan page


----------



## RogerThat99 (Jan 6, 2011)

Recommend!! I didn't want a van, but my wife did. If you have / want to have a van...this is a great one. I have seen the FB page and it is all complaints like most forums / message boards for any product. People go there to find a solution for their problems, not to say how great the product is. We love it.


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

RogerThat99 said:


> Recommend!! I didn't want a van, but my wife did. If you have / want to have a van...this is a great one. I have seen the FB page and it is all complaints like most forums / message boards for any product. People go there to find a solution for their problems, not to say how great the product is. We love it.


Remember me when you start getting all sorts of problems on your routan. Good luck


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

rama said:


> Remember me when you start getting all sorts of problems on your routan. Good luck


Now the way I take it is, CAR people come to the VORTEX to talk cars, issues, soloutions, and upgrades, ETC.... NON-CAR people got to the Routan Facebook page to piss and moan and rant that they get bad service from their dealer and their car is a lemon, yada, yada, yada. Had you decently talked about YOUR personal issues with YOUR Routan to SHARE with a prospective buyer, rather than just "Not recommended." and a link to the Rant Chant on Facebook that would have been better in taste. And yes, I did see that you were trying to sell your Routan, I can assume that you didn't like it or had problems with it. It is unfortunate that cars do have their issues here and there (not every single one). You always get everyone online complaining about the problems and not many people praising their vehicle. It seems to me that many HERE actually do like their Routan, issues or not. I for one LOVE our Routan and will hang here at the VORTEX, I plan on keeping ours for hopefully 8-9+ years, somehow my wife shortens that time span to every 5 years. I'd prefer it for the haters to stay on facebook and not muddy up the great forum we have here. But if some want to come here and ask questions and get advice from other owners that may have gone through the same problem that would be great. I just don't like alot of negativity, life's to short to sweat the small stuff, problems will and do get resolved! Sorry for the rant Rama.

* I did see a few postings on the FB page of guys wanting to genuinely talk about their Routans, I'd love to invite them here but I'm not on Facebook, I spend too much time here!:beer:


----------



## rama (Apr 26, 2004)

58kafer said:


> Now the way I take it is, CAR people come to the VORTEX to talk cars, issues, soloutions, and upgrades, ETC.... NON-CAR people got to the Routan Facebook page to piss and moan and rant that they get bad service from their dealer and their car is a lemon, yada, yada, yada. Had you decently talked about YOUR personal issues with YOUR Routan to SHARE with a prospective buyer, rather than just "Not recommended." and a link to the Rant Chant on Facebook that would have been better in taste. And yes, I did see that you were trying to sell your Routan, I can assume that you didn't like it or had problems with it. It is unfortunate that cars do have their issues here and there (not every single one). You always get everyone online complaining about the problems and not many people praising their vehicle. It seems to me that many HERE actually do like their Routan, issues or not. I for one LOVE our Routan and will hang here at the VORTEX, I plan on keeping ours for hopefully 8-9+ years, somehow my wife shortens that time span to every 5 years. I'd prefer it for the haters to stay on facebook and not muddy up the great forum we have here. But if some want to come here and ask questions and get advice from other owners that may have gone through the same problem that would be great. I just don't like alot of negativity, life's to short to sweat the small stuff, problems will and do get resolved! Sorry for the rant Rama.
> 
> * I did see a few postings on the FB page of guys wanting to genuinely talk about their Routans, I'd love to invite them here but I'm not on Facebook, I spend too much time here!:beer:


Take it easy 58kafer... I am just replying to the OP's question. I too was like you when I first bought my routan in 2009. i was so excited and kept up with this forum and etc... I even bashed those people who said that the routan is a rebadged chrysler and does not stand to the VW quality we used to like. Mind you, routan was my 5th VW in the family. But one day, I could not longer take all of these problems popping out almost everyday so I called VWoA and they are not willing to help and tried to get rid of the van. They offered us $1,500 voucher toward a purchase of new VW. 
Long story short; enjoy your croutan for the next 5 years but I am done with it and I already moved on. :beer:
I am just warning prospect buyers!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

rama said:


> Take it easy 58kafer... I am just replying to the OP's question. I too was like you when I first bought my routan in 2009. i was so excited and kept up with this forum and etc... I even bashed those people who said that the routan is a rebadged chrysler and does not stand to the VW quality we used to like. Mind you, routan was my 5th VW in the family. But one day, I could not longer take all of these problems popping out almost everyday so I called VWoA and they are not willing to help and tried to get rid of the van. They offered us $1,500 voucher toward a purchase of new VW.
> Long story short; enjoy your croutan for the next 5 years but I am done with it and I already moved on. :beer:
> I am just warning prospect buyers!


You know, I get that you had a bad experience and you are giving your honest opinion. I believe you did have a bad experience. That's unfortunate. But I think you assume everyone will eventually have a bad experience simply because you did. And I really dont know what your bad experience was. I had a Dodge Journey R/T that I traded for the Routan. On the one hand, I had a bad experience and when I first got rid of it, I would tell people it sucked. But as I sat back and looked at the Journey and what I thought was a bad experience, I realized it wasn't so bad. It was really more about wanting to get something more roomy and I looked for a reason to get out of it. I had a new car bug. It did have a glitch in the design that was very frustrating and that was my escape clause. The only problem I ever had with the Journey was the brakes. Nothing else ever went wrong. So was it fair for me to say all Journey's are bad because of brakes? And is it fair to say that Journey's can never have the brake problems resolved which eliminates the only problem. I put on about 50k miles on that Journey, but those brake issues were annoying.

Now I have the Routan. I have not had one thing go wrong with my Routan. I have 13k miles now. What problems did you experience at the 12-15k mark? 

I also have a Jetta TDI. I have had to do the rear brakes on that vehicle at about 55K miles and a glow plug at 60k miles. Some people might complain and say the Jetta sucks because of those two problems at such an early stage.

2009 was the commissioning year for the Routan. You may have had a lot of problems because there were some mistakes made initially. I don't know, but I don't see a lot of folks saying they have had a bunch of problems. And the only problem that seems to have been remedied was the brakes. I don't see any indications of wide spread problems.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I wanted to also add that I have had my VW Jetta for three years now. When I was looking and considering the Jetta, I remember a guy telling me that he owned one. He said he hated it and had nothing but problems with it. He said that the problems will nickle and dime me to death and that I will regret it from day one. Technically, my Jetta has had more problems (two problems at 50-60k costing about $500.00) than my Routan (no problems yet at 13k). I love both vehicles. If only VW would put the TDI in the Routan. They would have me for life.


----------



## granvillephaeton (Mar 5, 2007)

We just traded in our 2002 Eurovan GLS for a 2011 Routan SE. A few comments and observations on our experience so far:

1) Financially this turned out a little better than I thought. The Eurovan has held more value than I expected, and the Routans are selling at pretty reasonable discounts. I know I could have saved a lot more by trawling around for a 2010, but we liked the improvements of the 2011.

2) The vehicles are apple and orange and are therefore difficult to compare. The Eurovan is a tall, narrow commercial vehicle adapted to personal use by installing windows, seats, and carpets. The Routan is a modern Chrysler in the fully-resolved US full-size minivan idiom. There is nothing particularly VW-like about the Routan; it is a true exercise in badge engineering. Whether it is different from or better or worse than any of the other vehicles in this segment (Sienna, Odyssey, et al) is a fairly narrow question best left to connoisseurs.

3) The immediate advantages of the Routan are: 1) vastly more comprehensive set of contemporary comfort and convenience features, 2) somewhat more orthodox driving position, 3) dramatic reduction in wind noise at highway speeds and clunk/thunk around town, and 4) potential improvement in load carrying utility, since the middle row seats are as easy to remove as the Eurovan's and the back seat is much easier to deal with. I should also add 5) elimination of fear (rational or otherwise) of catastrophic and expensive failure of the Eurovan's hot and overstressed automatic transmission.

4) The only disadvantages? Sinking into the sea of indistinguishable and undistinguished people carriers, and missing the small waves and light flickers from other Eurovan owners.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Best Car i have owned in years, It does exactly what it should... Keeps the Kids safe and comfortable. Tons of room for any **** you need to carry, Even full sheets of Plywood 


2009 SE, 22K miles


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

58kafer said:


> car people come to the vortex to talk cars, issues, soloutions, and upgrades, etc....
> 
> Non-car people got to the routan facebook page to piss and moan and rant that they get bad service from their dealer and their car is a lemon, yada, yada, yada.


 agree !!! 100%... people on the facebook page are mindless housewives that need to RTFM (Read the Fugging Manual) before posting their nonsense.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am sorry to read about poor experiences with the Routan...Rama's included. Our '09 Routan spent close to 6 weeks in the shop about a year ago after owning it all of 6 weeks when the oil pump failed, and another month in the shop last November when additional engine issues surfaced. And this doesn't include the 3 times it went in for other smaller issues and repairs. But through it all, my wife and I love this car; its appointments and features; how attractive it is inside and out (I think the SEL Premium interior in gray is gorgeous), how it drives, and especially how comfortable it is.

But two amazing things have happened. While the car was at the dealer's service department in November, a member from VWoA's quality control (I think that's what it was) team happened to stop in, and with their assistance, the dealership did an amazing, outstanding job of repairing the vehicle. It has been flawless since then.

But when the vehicle went in for the repair, I contacted VWoA about the problems with the car, and after they did a complete investigation, agreed to replacing the vehicle for me. (There are more details to this transaction, but they have to remain confidential) Nevertheless, we will be receiving our 2011 SEL Premium next month.

So, no complaints here, I can assure you. Recommend the Routan, yes, I would. Even with Honda's and Toyota's new offerings, and Chrysler's recent upgrades, the Routan hits a responsive chord with me; and I would choose it over all of the others available in the field still again.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Engine noises*

My Routan is a 2010 SE with a 3.8L, and was the VW shop shuttle with 3,000 miles on it when I bought it. The van that replaced mine as the shuttle was a 2010 SEL with the 4.0L, and, last time I was in for service to have the rear brakes and rotors replaced under warrantee on my SE, I was given a ride home in the SEL shuttle. It had a loud knock in the engine, and later heard that the shuttle van was replaced with yet another VW Routan because of the engine problem. Has anyone else had problem like these as Ondaora20?


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

Had our Routan about 18 months now. Has about 30k miles on it already. Been a good vehicle but if you buy one, you should lower your expectations to American Car level. 

Fit and finish is average as well as everything else. Ours has been reliable, but had a few trim pieces break. Lots of recalls and engineering fixes. But everything works and nothing stands out as being irritating. 

Although lacking some personality, the van is totally functional. DVD for the kids, holds our family (4) plus grandparents in the back, it's a great vehicle. Put the 3rd row seat down and you can haul a lot a stuff. If you take out the 2, 3, row you can haul 4x8 sheets of plywood with the door closed. So yea it's our family hauler for kids, lumber, house stuff, and tows snowmobiles, and whatever other toys you have. Oh yea 8 cupholders up front. You need those you know.  

So I really like our minivan but Honda / Toyota / are probably as good our better. We are happy and would buy another. We had a Passat Wagon prior to the Routan. FYI


----------



## dgarlins (Nov 4, 2009)

*Thanks...*

I to read the ridiculous FB page and got very disappointed with what I read. I'm looking at the local dealers recently retired shuttle, an 09 SE with the load leveling package, I'm impressed with h vehicle and the price is right. My concern is obviously with the brakes that I have read so much about today. Honest opinion as that's what we all ask for in this forum, a simple upgrade and not OEMs would take care of this issue right? It is a 4600lb vehicle, so maybe that's the issue. Thoughts on recalls and service bulletins would be eat too.

Thanks


----------



## RyanM (Aug 6, 2001)

We had the brake rotor issue with our van once. They got replaced and so far everything has been fine. Perhaps they had a bad run of rotors don't know. 

YMMV


----------

